
Ask HN: Home Design for Hackers? - JamesAdir
I&#x27;m looking for a method that can help me decide how to best design my home. For example are the most suitable wall colors for entry hall, what are not good, how to match the best items. 
I&#x27;m sure professional home designers have systems they follow through beside personal taste.
======
thedevindevops
There are themes or styles which match traits in certain personality types, is
that the sort of thing you mean?

